
Ask HN: What is the main reason to buy an expensive smartphone? - NewGier
I am looking at the LG Nexus 5 and the Google Pixel. Both with 32 GB. The Pixel is about 3 times as expensive. What is the main reason in terms of hardware? If not resolution, storage or size .. what would be my main benefit of buying a Pixel?
======
Inconel
Are you sure you're looking at the 2013 Nexus 5 and not the newer Nexus 5X
which is also made by LG?

I owned the older 2013 Nexus 5 for two years until upgrading to a Nexus 6p,
which I am still happily using. The N5 was a great phone, and an exceptional
value at the time but the hardware is quite old at this point and I believe
Google has stopped updating it to newer versions of Android. The Nexus 5 build
quality wasn't that great and had a common problem where the power button
would break and stop responding. This happened to my unit after approximately
14-15 months of use.

I've never owned the 5X but I did consider it when it was first released. I
ultimately opted for the 6P even though it was more expensive and larger. The
5X has fairly large bezels for it's screen size and the size difference
between the 5X and 6P wasn't as large in person as I assumed. The 6P also had
a better screen in my view, and far better build quality.

The Pixel is an interesting proposition for me since it is even more expensive
than my current 6P. I couldn't justify the upgrade cost since my current phone
is still more than adequate, and I found the Pixel's design to be lacking.
I've heard the battery life is very good, especially on the Pixel XL.

In short, the biggest reasons for buying an expensive Android smartphone for
me are build quality and update support. I'd also add that the more expensive
phones tend to place a higher priority on the camera. I never really felt this
was a big deal or killer feature, but since getting the 6P, which has a very
good camera, I've found myself using it more and more. It's gotten to the
point were going forward, camera quality will definitely be an important
consideration in a future phone. I'll add that the Pixel's camera is said to
be very impressive.

You may also want to consider the more recently released OnePlus 3T[1]. I've
heard very good things about this phone and many consider it the spiritual
successor to the Nexus line since it offers very good value.

[1][https://oneplus.net/3t](https://oneplus.net/3t)

~~~
NewGier
Yeah, I am comparing to the Nexus 5. The Nexus 5X would also be an option.
Interesting. I would have assumed maybe the CPU is the main reason to buy a
more expensive phone. I never had a problem with built quality. I think I am
very careful with phones.

~~~
Inconel
I'm also incredibly careful with my phones, almost to the point of not really
being able to enjoy them for the first few weeks because I'm overly cautious.
Nonetheless, my Nexus 5 suffered from the power button issue that seems to be
quite common.

You're correct in that the CPU can be a big factor but I don't play mobile
games or watch much HD video so it wasn't as much of a concern to me. It
should be noted that the Nexus 5 is running a 32-bit SOC whereas the new
phones like the Pixel are running ARMv8 64-bit SOCs which have noticeable
performance improvements, particularly with regard to encryption. Newer phones
will also have more RAM which is actually a noticeable difference for me in
day to day use as well as higher speed memory.

------
ankurdhama
Its the brand of Google, their support, their OS upgrade promises and probably
some exclusive features of android that will only make to Pixels. If you care
about all these then you can go for it, if don't then there are many cheaper
options.

